# SHENZHEN | Digital China Headquarters | 200m x 2 | 656ft x 2 | 45 fl x 2 | T/O



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by Blake


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like buildings with square windows


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's some English-language info on the website of the design and architecture firm behind these two buildings.
The firm is called Huahui Design.





深圳华汇设计







www.hhd-sz.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

18/05/22 by acbert, posted on Gaoloumi by 广东新闻广播


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are three small cropped xigua screenshots from a video from a day or few ago capturing the current progress of cladding installation on these two Digital China HQ Towers.


https://www.ixigua.com/7101917365570535968?logTag=20efc18c6d9d9f55468d


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one more photo
June 9 by 摩天圳的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

29/06/22 by acbert


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

17/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

06/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

14/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/11/22 by fsdqy


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

09/01/23 by fsdqy


----------

